
Ask HN: AWS vs. GCP networking for large scale deployments - thickice
- what are the main technical differences in the way networking is implemented in AWS vs GCP ?<p>- Are there any commonly used networking solution with physical hardware (Cisco, Arista etc.) that doesn&#x27;t work well or needs a redesign to work with either provider ?<p>- What are the potential gotchas with either when running at scale.
======
nik736
What exactly are you trying to achieve? Your questions are very vague and
can't be answered this way.

------
gpapilion
What do you mean by large scale?

~~~
thickice
few thousand EC2 instances ideally in a flat L3 network (using BGP)

~~~
thickice
To be specific, the requirement is to run containers on all the instances.
Container connectivity will be through a L3 network using BGP

------
googlebooks
I'm sorry if this comment is off topic but I've tried searching everywhere.
I've called GCP support and now I have not other options. If someone here
works at Google please help us out?

Problem: Google Books API has a quota of 1000 requests/24h. To get more, you
need to send a form to Google. However, it seems whoever was responsible for
checking quota requests has abandoned it. I understand Google Books API is
probably a niche department within Google.

If you search through the Google Books API forum, you can see several posts by
users who have been waiting weeks and months for requests with no reply from
Google. Example: [https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/books-
api/O3-...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/books-
api/O3-xo5Y7Slw;context-place=forum/books-api)

Most developers and I are willing to pay for a quota increase, but can someone
at Google please help us out?

~~~
twunde
Try creating a Ask HN topic yourself instead of trying to hijack an unrelated
thread

